# Solved: Security Alert when starting computer



## Confuzified (Apr 15, 2009)

I turned my laptop on this morning, and updated Avira. I noticed once Avira closed that I had a security alert pop-up that said

"You are about to view pages over a secure connection.
Any information you exchange with this site cannot be viewed by anyone else on the web"

It then had a box to check so that the warning would not be shown anymore, a yes button and a more information button.

I clicked the information button and it just pops up with the Windows Help and Support page - Security and Privacy features in Internet Explorer.

I use FireFox and do not use IE at all.

I restarted my computer, thinking it had something to do with Avira, but it still popped back up and I dont know why.


----------



## domasmak (Jan 20, 2011)

Confuzified said:


> I turned my laptop on this morning, and updated Avira. I noticed once Avira closed that I had a security alert pop-up that said
> 
> "You are about to view pages over a secure connection.
> Any information you exchange with this site cannot be viewed by anyone else on the web"
> ...


Do you know what the URL is that it is trying to take you to? Does it just pop up when you boot your machine or does it pop up randomly?


----------



## Confuzified (Apr 15, 2009)

I dont know what the URL is at all. It has either the OK button (not a yes button like I thought), or the More Info button. I clicked more info thinking it would at least tell me what site/program or give me some details, but it just showed the Windows Help and Support Page. 

It popped up when my computer was started. I didnt notice it the first time, since I automatically update my Avira before doing anything, but once that closed, it was there. I have just turned my laptop back on after being away for a couple of hours, and it is on the screen again.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try the following:

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Advanced > Security.

Uncheck the "Warn if changing between secure and not secure mode" box.


----------



## Confuzified (Apr 15, 2009)

Phantom010 said:


> Try the following:
> 
> Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Advanced > Security.
> 
> Uncheck the "Warn if changing between secure and not secure mode" box.


Thank you. I did that, and it seemed to have worked. What a simple solution.

Is there a reason why it just started popping up all of a sudden, especially since I dont use IE at all?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It might have been checked a long time ago and Avira started triggering the Security Alert while trying to update at Startup. Just a wild guess...


----------



## Confuzified (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good guess. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

